# JPSS paper



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Very new to this game and enjoying it very much thus far. As im new to t-shirt printing I dont have a heat press as yet, still using a fairly decent hand iron. I am printing using dye based inks on an HP 5524 on JPSS which I have heard a lot of good reviews on but transferring these using a basic hand iron on a hard surface, when transferring I am putting quite a bit of bodyweight onto the iron and with its heat setting up full and I do this for about 30 seconds and I think I'm getting pretty decent results so far.
Has this method of transfer worked for others?


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is one of the prints, tester with a floyd pic on the front

IMG_0379_zpsmrf2dslp.jpg Photo by paul_chambers3 | Photobucket


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Is it worth me carrying on with small prints such as the one shown with a hand iron or do I really need a heat press straight off the bat, would really lilke to know how some of you started also?


----------



## cardiacjoy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Paul,

I think you need a heat press. if you are going to do large graphics go with a 16 x 20 , if the designs will be less than 11 x 15 you might get away with a 15 inch (11 x 15) press, I got one on craig's list, I was looking for a hottonix or a maxx, both made by Stahl's and have a life time warranty on the heating element based on the serial number not a receipt.

Of course I immediately ordered some screen printed transfers larger than the press and went back on craig's list for a larger heat press, and found someone wanting to sell a hover hotronix and made a good deal with them. I like it because it has a pressure number on the display and it is a auto release. 

Best wishes, have a great evening.
Ed


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply, I need to start selling some tees in order to get the funds first, I realise I really need a decent press.

Out of curiosity, what would be the difference of using a press and a hand iron, any transfers I have done with the iron have come out pretty decent and all the ink has transferred to the garment, none left on the paper at all?


----------



## mswsncdnc (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Paul, was interested in your comment that you can get all of the ink off of the transfer using a hand iron and JPSS and get a good result. I really wanted to be able to do that as I just want to do some shirts for family and do not want to invest in a heat press. On the other hand, I don't want to keep wasting time and materials on shirts that are so faded out that they look like they've been washed for years. After ironing as well as I could, the image on the shirt was faded and the transfer paper still had quite a bit of ink. As a total novice, I am guessing that would not have happened if I had used a heat press. Good luck with your business.


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have been reading up on it as I do not have the funds as yet to purchase a press which is my goal, when I ironed my 5 or 6 test shirts, I managed to get most, if not all of the ink off the jpss paper, I was using quite a bit of force on the tee and at the irons highest temperature, both hands pushing down quite hard for a good minute on the larger prints and maybe 45 seconds for the smaller prints, obviously a press does the job easier and with a constant heat/temp on the garment. JPSS instructions advise that it can be hand ironed, 90 seconds for a larger area and 30 seconds for a transfer that is smaller than the irons surface. I will be trying a wash test later on the tester tees I have done so far, hopefully they will hold up.


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Well I did a wash test, not good, spots of ink appearing on some shirts, more on the darker shirts (dark prints)...is this due to ink as I'm using dye based inks from an hp inkjet, should I be using pigment based and what are the differences?

I have also noticed a slight running from the bottom of one tee which also was a dark print, the lighter tees seem ok, one of which was more yellow overall, no running there at all?


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, up[on looking at my settings, trying to get the best quality on the tee, I was printing on 300 dpi which is laying too much ink on the tshirt, this may be the reason for the bleed, upon researching it, it should only be 150-200 dpi, is this correct?


----------

